#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  пустота, что не оставляет даже следов

## Евгений по

> Сутра помоста шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна.
> Глава 2. О высшей мудрости праджне.
> О, глубокомудрые! Слыша мои слова о пустоте, не начинайте сразу же придерживаться идеи пустотности! Прежде всего, нельзя "придерживаться" пустоты! Если вы опустошите своё сердце и будете сидеть в умиротворении, то это уже будет "пустота, что не оставляет даже следов".


Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.

----------


## Фил

> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.





> Философы лишь различным образом объясняли мир, но дело заключается в том, чтобы изменить его.
> /Карл Маркс/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.


А чем Вам смогут помочь чужие мнения? Когда опустошите своё сердце и будете сидеть в умиротворении, откуда возьмутся следы и сама пустота?

----------


## Евгений по

> А чем Вам смогут помочь чужие мнения?


Когда я чего то не понимаю,ищу чуть чуть понимания у понимающих



> Когда опустошите своё сердце и будете сидеть в умиротворении, откуда возьмутся следы и сама пустота?


Почему нельзя ставить знак равенства между 
опустошите своё сердце=умиротворение=не-думание=пустота ?
или это как объяснять анекдот ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Когда я чего то не понимаю,ищу чуть чуть понимания у понимающих
> 
> Почему нельзя ставить знак равенства между 
> опустошите своё сердце=умиротворение=не-думание=пустота ?
> или это как объяснять анекдот ?


Ох, у этих буддейцев скучных, есть целая техника - " как хотеть того- чего правильно хотеть"- в смысле только после реализации 1-й Благородной Истины о Страдании, появляется т.н. Отречение (это отсутствие желания обрести "что-то"- ибо в "сансаре брода нет"). 
Вы просто не хотите продолжения "бытия" (ничего не желая в замен (ибо что не пожелай- всё дуккха коварная  :Cry: )

----------

Евгений по (09.09.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.


О полноте.

----------

Евгений по (09.09.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.


Сутра помоста шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна.
Глава 2. О высшей мудрости праджне.
О, глубокомудрые! Слыша мои слова о пустоте, не начинайте сразу же придерживаться идеи пустотности! Прежде всего, нельзя "придерживаться" пустоты! Если вы опустошите своё сердце и будете сидеть в умиротворении, то это уже будет "пустота, что не оставляет даже следов".

Предполагаю, что речь тут идет о многих аспектах, связанных с пониманием "пустоты". 
Говорит, "не начинайте сразу же придерживаться идеи". Я понимаю как практический совет.Не начинать-значит попробовать  заглянуть  в самый момент  ДО зарождения концепции идеи о пустотности, до того, как эта концепция проявила себя. А так как еще нет концепции-тот не будет и следования ее, ее поддержания.
Вторая фраза-оо, это вообще красота. Опять же, как я понимаю-"Прежде всего"-это может быть отсылкой к тому, что все понимание праджни начинается с того момента, о котором говорится в первой фразе. "Нельзя "придерживаться"-вероятно, тут говорится о  "истинном" смысле пустоты. Так как из первой фразы я понимаю, что через практику прибывания в том моменте, где концепция еще не возникла, я могу что-то узнать. Возможно, что даже это может быть "истинный"-то есть не концептуальный опыт. Но опыт же может быть всяким. И тут фраза как раз для того, чтобы разобраться с тем, какой опыт мы получили в результате этих практик. "Нельзя"-тут может означать-что реально нельзя, как нельзя разбить воздушный шар, а "придерживаться"-это как объяснение качеств того, что шар-резиновый, а не стеклянный.

Остальную часть фразы я пока не берусь как -то описывать. Мне надо подумать. Предположительно под "своим сердцем" я понимаю-некий центр своего измерения. Обычно, мы говорим "Я" и показываем куда-то пальцем. Наверное, туда, где его чувствуем. "Свое"-думаю, тут еще отсылка к тому, где искать эту самую суть, А ТАК ЖЕ отсылка к тому, что есть некто, кто является центром. А значит-есть и переферия и все вытекающее-субъект и объект. и ЗНАЧИТ НУЖНО СНОВА ВЕРНУТСЯ К ПЕРВОЙ ФРАЗЕ, но рассматривать ее уже в связи с приобретенными знаниями. "Опустошите", думаю, это о том, что будет понятна пустота самым прямым образом, через непосредственное наблюдение связки субьект-объект.То есть знание проявится прямо, если "опустошим" свое сердце. То есть найдем самую сердцевину своего состояния и заглянем в нее непосредственно так, как сказано в первой фразе. "Сидеть в умиротворение"-предположительно-уже не пытаться найти пустоту и определить ее как "пустоту".  А что не оставляет следов? То чего нет - не может и след оставить. Говорится, что это о высшей мудрости Праджни. Возможно, что когда пустотность объект-субъекта станет очевидной, знание, которое при этом возникнет и есть праджня. Говорится-высшая-возможно, что нет того, чтобы это знание не охватывало.

----------

Евгений по (09.09.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Когда я чего то не понимаю,ищу чуть чуть понимания у понимающих
> 
> Почему нельзя ставить знак равенства между 
> опустошите своё сердце=умиротворение=не-думание=пустота ?
> или это как объяснять анекдот ?


Потому что в тексте  знака равенства не стоит. Если бы было так, то как бы и написали-это равно этому, они-одно и тоже.
Но тут даже не сравнить-ибо опустошите-действие, а умиротворение-бездействие.  Можно сказать что не-думание-бездействие, но в истинном смысле-это не так, потому что-пустоту в истинном смысле никак не определить . С относительной точки зрения, то есть в нашем обычном относительном состоянии- есть множество. Действие-это множество. Разделение-это множество. Поэтому "не-думание" это такое же действие, как и "думание". А о пустоте в этой сутре четко написано,  "Прежде всего, нельзя "придерживаться" пустоты". А значит-невозможно априори поставить знак равенства, то есть наделить какими-то отметками.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2017), Евгений по (09.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

пустота, что не оставляет даже следов 



> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.


А в чём вопрос ?
Разве может пустота оставлять следы ?
(причём в данном случае даже и не столь  важно, что под пустотой понимать)



(п.с. ну плюс конечно надо бы учитывать и специфику китайской речи, где каждый слог - это слово, и как у нас практические нельзя сказать только слог(говорить слогами, однослоговыми  корнями, вместо слов), так в китайском практически не получится говорить только словом(сказать лишь слово) -  там говорят, так что для нас в переводе получается - словосочетаниями, а то и сразу предложениями. 
Это в китайском проза и обычное образование речи, а для нас выглядит метафоричными образами и поэтикой с неким скрытым смыслом, напр если так:

Молодая осень
Дерево спать ложиться, небесная вода, желтеющий лист...
Пустота не оставляющая следов.

Вот это для китайца было бы вполне понятной прозой, а если бы по одному слову-морфеме напр. так:

Осень. Дерево. Вода.
Лист. Пустота.

Вот так бы было метафоричная поэтика, над которой бы китаец поломал голову (иль, в зависимости куда ум общепринято помещается, то и можно сказать - сердце), как если бы по русски написать:

Ос. Дер. Дож. Лис. Пус.
)

(п.с. пс. Касательно цитаты из перевода Сутры помоста шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна:



> Глава 2. О высшей мудрости праджне.
> О, глубокомудрые! Слыша мои слова о пустоте, не начинайте сразу же придерживаться идеи пустотности! Прежде всего, нельзя "придерживаться" пустоты! Если вы опустошите своё сердце и будете сидеть в умиротворении, то это уже будет "пустота, что не оставляет даже следов".


То там ведь уже в названии главы сказано о чём речь.
)

----------


## Дубинин

> Осень. Дерево. Вода.
> Лист. Пустота....
> )


То-есть все "глубины" Китайской философии- родили мучения переводчиков, мучительно переводящих: "сестра- зажим- держатель- зажим- спирт.. ещё спирт.. огурец..)?

----------

Aion (09.09.2017), Алик (10.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То-есть все "глубины" Китайской философии- родили мучения переводчиков, мучительно переводящих: "сестра- зажим- держатель- зажим- спирт.. ещё спирт.. огурец..)?


И Сутты и Сутры, также не художественное литерное изложение, а устно сохранённые стенограммы бесед:

"вань ключ. не достанешь. вира, а теперь майнай понемногу. на шестнадцать..."

(но вот глубины, то и там и там и там есть, да ещё и какие, и те к кому это обращалось, прекрасно в эти глубины ныряли, достигая дна)

----------

Дубинин (09.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Володя, с чего взялись теперь ещё и за китайский, неужто мало своих же фантазийных, в основном, импровизов на темы пали и санскрита? %)
Что касается традиц. китайского, обзорно о нём, чтоб ничего не выдумывать (хотя кто ж Вас удержит, правда? %), можно глянуть хотя бы в Вики, в статье Вэньянь.
При этом далеко не все кит. будд. каноны передавались изустно, будучи запечатлёнными письменно (хотя некоторые из них не раз "дополнялись/редактировались", как это было, к примеру, и с той же "Сутрой помоста"). 
При чём никаких Ваших "Ос. Дер. Дож. Лис. Пус." места не имело. : ) Другое дело, что каждый знак/иероглиф был не словом, а своего рода понятийным полем.
Однако, хотя нынче тексты на вэньяне в общем случае даже китайцам без спец. подготовки или опыта читать -- очень непросто, но не невозможно...

----------


## Евгений по

> пустота, что не оставляет даже следов 
> 
> 
> А в чём вопрос ?
> Разве может пустота оставлять следы ?


Для меня не все так однозначно. Мой небольшой опыт практики на данный момент противоположен написанному.Когда ум затихает, тело что то заполняет. Бывает редко что как сон без сновидений, но это считается ошибкой, вот здесь как раз ни каких следов. Но вероятней всего что практики маловато а отсюда и непонимание

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для меня не все так однозначно. Мой небольшой опыт практики на данный момент противоположен написанному.Когда ум затихает, тело что то заполняет. Бывает редко что как сон без сновидений, но это считается ошибкой, вот здесь как раз ни каких следов. Но вероятней всего что практики маловато а отсюда и непонимание


Попробуйте так прочесть.




> Сутра помоста шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна.
> Глава 2. О высшей мудрости праджне.
> О, глубокомудрые! Слыша мои слова о пустоте, не начинайте сразу же придерживаться идеи пустотности! Прежде всего, нельзя "придерживаться" пустоты! Если вы опустошите своё ум и будете сидеть в умиротворении, то это уже будет праджня.


И это, не начинайте же сразу придерживаться  некоей идеи _пустоты_, когда в буддизме встречаете слово _пустота_.
Ведь нужно не только достичь безмятежности и подвластности ума, но и опустошить ум-сердце от жёстких крайних концепций  и о таком что может чтото существовать само по себе (будь то чтото даже и пустота)

----------

Евгений по (10.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.


Пустоты вообще в отрыве от всего не существует, ум есть везде и все ум. А отсутствие всего это крайность - нигилизм.

Тут скорее неточности переводов. Мы можем говорить о пустотности а не пустоте, пустотности как свойстве а не самостоятельном объекте. Речь идет о пустотности ума. 

А что именно имел в виду патриарх не понятно так как много оборотов как "опустошите своё сердце" и что сей значит можно толковать по разному, если жить в то время и знать значение этих иносказаний да еще неизвестно был ли корректен сам перевод. Возможно это значит сердце это ваша природа будды а опустощить ее надо от всех страстей, возможно тогда ваши действия больше не оставляют кармических следов.

----------

Галина_Сур (10.09.2017), Евгений по (10.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.


В учении Мастера Сунг Сана сигаретный коан демонстрирует этот тезис из Сутры. Пустота - это хорошо, ясный ум до мышления, но привязанность к пустоте - плохо. Привязываться вообще ни к чему не нужно.




> Название книги ["Посыпание Будды пеплом"] взято из задачи, которую Соен Са дал своим ученикам, как домашнее задание. Задача такова:
> 
> Некто приходит в Дзен Центр с зажженной сигаретой, подходит к статуе Будды, пускает дым ей в лицо и стряхивает пепел на колени статуи. Вы находитесь там же. Что вы делаете?
> 
> Этот человек понял единое. Нет ничего святого или не святого. Все вещи во вселенной одно и тоже, и это единое — он сам. Поэтому всё позволено. Пепел — это Будда; Будда — это пепел. Сигарета тлеет. Пепел падает.
> 
> Однако его понимание неполно. Он ещё не понял, что все вещи такие, какие они есть. Святое — это святое; не святое — это не святое. Пепел — это пепел. Будда — это Будда. Он привязан к пустоте и к своему частному пониманию и считает, что слова бесполезны. Поэтому, что бы вы ни сказали ему, как бы ни пытались учить его, он вас ударит. Стремясь научить его, ответив ударом на удар, вы получите более сильный удар (человек этот очень сильный).
> 
> Как вылечить человека от заблуждений?
> ...

----------

Евгений по (10.09.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Пустоты вообще в отрыве от всего не существует, ум есть везде и все ум. А отсутствие всего это крайность - нигилизм.
> 
> Тут скорее неточности переводов. Мы можем говорить о пустотности а не пустоте, пустотности как свойстве а не самостоятельном объекте. Речь идет о пустотности ума. 
> 
> А что именно имел в виду патриарх не понятно так как много оборотов как "опустошите своё сердце" и что сей значит можно толковать по разному, если жить в то время и знать значение этих иносказаний да еще неизвестно был ли корректен сам перевод. Возможно это значит сердце это ваша природа будды а опустощить ее надо от всех страстей, возможно тогда ваши действия больше не оставляют кармических следов.


Вот кстати да, этот момент в последней строчке-"опустошение" сердца-интересно замечено, что опустошение может быть исчерпание. Как опустошенный сосуд, в котором раньше что-то было.

----------


## Харуказе

Дальше же есть продолжение. Если дочитать до конца главы,то все становится понятно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

> Пустоты вообще в отрыве от всего не существует, ум есть везде и все ум. А отсутствие всего это крайность - нигилизм.
> 
> Тут скорее неточности переводов. Мы можем говорить о пустотности а не пустоте, пустотности как свойстве а не самостоятельном объекте. Речь идет о пустотности ума. 
> 
> А что именно имел в виду патриарх не понятно так как много оборотов как "опустошите своё сердце" и что сей значит можно толковать по разному, если жить в то время и знать значение этих иносказаний да еще неизвестно был ли корректен сам перевод. Возможно это значит сердце это ваша природа будды а опустощить ее надо от всех страстей, возможно тогда ваши действия больше не оставляют кармических следов.


Возможно, имеется ввиду  - очистить все "сцепки" вашего сердца, с чем-либо. Все цепляния с чем-либо. Тогда оно чистое и свободное, послушное. (сердце это ум).

----------

Евгений по (11.09.2017)

----------


## Амир

> Поделитесь пожалуйста мнением, о чем здесь идет речь.


Можно понять это через призму слов Будды, что наше существование подобно сну. Например, представьте, что человек спит и видит сон, в котором он хомячёк  :Smilie: , в этом сне:
1. у хомячка во сне есть банка внутри которой пустота
2. если у хомячка есть идея, что он лиш чей то сон, то тот, кому он снится ПУСТ, т.к. не обрадает ни одной характеристикой из сферы сна
3. сам хомячёк абсолютно пуст относительно того, кто видт сон, т.к. это всего лишь сон.
т.е. всё это можно назвать пустотой, но это разная пустота... Некоторые ограничиваются пустотой в банке ведь это то, что каждому ясно и понятно и когда мы говорим о том, что бы "придерживаться пустоты", то как правило скатываемся к известным на опыте понятиям, но это не предел, есть ещё путота от пустоты в банке, я так понимаю, не оставляющая следов, оказаться в которой можно только ничего не придерживаясь.

----------

Евгений по (11.09.2017), Шуньшунь (12.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Возможно, имеется ввиду  - очистить все "сцепки" вашего сердца, с чем-либо. Все цепляния с чем-либо. Тогда оно чистое и свободное, послушное. (сердце это ум).


Да, примерно так

----------

